# What to do with long thick straight hair???



## babyapplejack (Jul 29, 2008)

well I can't edit title, but it's not all that long..

My hair is too heavy and way too thick and pin straight! When I try wearing it in a pony tail it gives me a headache, it's too hot to wear it down and is quite blah! And it's not all that long either, maybe about 5 inches below my shoulders. I would love to try something fresh!!!

The most recent picture that I have was right after I had my baby in May of this year... So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## CheerBear (Jul 29, 2008)

I would probably suggest a lot of layering to get rid of most of the bulk


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jul 29, 2008)

yes, layering takes off a lot of weight! i know cause i have thick, long, heavy brutal hair too! hehe. also ask your stylist if he/she can do some thinning.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 30, 2008)

What about a deeper side part with a side swept bang?

I agree with adding some layers - you'll still have your length but it will be more manageble.

Nice picture by the way.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with what the others said. Layering it will definitely take some weight off. But make sure you tell the stylist beforehand not to layer it too much, they need to be told that specially, otherwise most would just go scissor-happy.





I'm very envious of thick hair. There's so much more you can do with a full head of thick hair! And you have a lot more hairstyle options as well. Here are a few that may help give you some inspiration. HTH


----------



## Ashley (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with everyone, get layers. My stylist thins out my hair a little at the bottom, because I have really long thick hair. Jennifer Lopez's hair is thinned out at the bottom inthe picture bebe posted. It really helps to remove the bulk and weight, but I'm not sure if it will look right if your hair isn't long enough.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep like everyone else I say layering!!

I went with one of my good friends to get her hair cut with my stylist. and she has similar hair to you, really thick, a lot of it, and completely straight. it was really weighting her down. Anyways, she got her hair cut in tons of layers...which didn't even look like it was that many layers. her hair looked sooooooo much better!!!!!!!!! There were so much hair on the floor at my stylist place and he didn't even take that much length off. So you should def. get some layers cause it'll help take the majority of the weight off.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah, some layering &amp; maybe side bangs about shoulder length. and definately a deeper side part.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2008)

I wasn't as lucky as others... The layers just made it seem bulkier. Didn't do much for thinning it out either. I'd start w/ subtle layers if anything, and if it helps, then do with more dramatic layers.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Sep 17, 2008)

I have the same type of hair too. After it's layered what product would be best to use with jumbo rollers? Do you put products in before or after the jumbo rollers. I'm trying to make a "crown" at the top of my head for more volume. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## babyapplejack (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok a new update, my little guy is almost 6 months now and he pulls at everything and it hurts when he yanks on my hair so I was thinking of getting it cut to about the shoulders. How would that look?

BTW when I posted this I got my hair cut a little shorter but with tons of thinning and layers and it just didn't look right. So now I am looking to get ssomething new done.


----------



## summer123 (May 2, 2013)

Ok so i have the same problem with my hair except its longer. I got minor layers but it makes my hair look even more thick and unmanegable. Then i tried some heat products and the results where amazing i used a curling iron and made it wavy using the wand and it lasts for about 3 days but my hair gets oily so i have to wash it no later than the 3rd day. i think the curler makes my hair look 10 times thinner and makes it so soft and fluffy instead of completely straight and thick. I hope this works for u as well as it worked for me. and good luck!


----------



## ANielsen (May 4, 2013)

Learn to do some simple updos, they are a lifesaver in the summertime. Especially good is a quick twist and use a long hair stick.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 6, 2013)

It depends on your shape of face too. So go according to that. But till I suggest some hair cut like step cut, layered cut, blonde.


----------



## anney (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey,

Layering it in proper manner is very good deal for thick hair.

After that proper shampooing and conditioning play an important role.

That make you stylish and your thicker hair problem get solved.


----------

